# Color ?



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

So do you all think he's chocolate, or black ? I think he's going to be chocolate. :greengrin:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Looks chocolate to me!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

both look chocolate to me.
Cute!


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm buying the little buck from TiffofMo (Joy bell mini farm goats) And I'm so happy !! :greengrin: Thanks TiffofMo !!!! :leap: :leap:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Chocolate. :thumb:


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

Looks chocolate to me too. Very cute


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree, chocolate 
Cute lil' guy!


----------



## BiglerKnob (May 18, 2012)

Yummy chocolate :leap:


----------

